
RCS 2 / Advanced Messaging – implementation research - xameeramir
http://xameeramir.github.io/RCS-advanced-messaging-implementation-research/#.WOZG6ObqQ98.hackernews
======
exabrial
Hilariously, I had one of my friends on AT&T enable "advanced messaging" so we
could exchange videos of quality greater than 640x480p. It didn't work. Turns
out AT&T limits this to other AT&T customers only [^1].

Why can't we have nice things again?

[^1]: [https://www.att.com/shop/wireless/features/advanced-
messagin...](https://www.att.com/shop/wireless/features/advanced-
messaging.html) (read the fine print)

------
jimmies
The telco companies cannot be more pathetic. AT&T still charges and still
counts one RCS message as one MMS/SMS, on top of the standard data rate. Why
is something like this, which relies completely on data, is still a
technically limited resource? I guess if they could count emails, they would
count emails sent and received too. The whole reason why we have this
clusterfuck of competing yet non-standard and non-interop messaging solutions
is because of their greed.

~~~
xameeramir
So, do you estimate that RCS 2 / Advanced messaging will surpass OTT apps or
will it become another failure just like SMSes?

